# Help needed on Starter Fish



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm just getting around to setting up my 92 corner tank, and am in the process of cycling it. I'd like to get some starter fish to jump start it, but was wondering what people were using? I want some fish that I won't mind having in the long run, as well as are compatible with discus. Thanks in advance for your help!

Missy


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

I started my tank with 5 pristella tetras. No losses and they looked great schooling. I wouldn't think they would give discus any problems. Or vice versa.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

White Cloud Mountain Minnows!!!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Why not try fishless cycling

If you plant the tank heavily enough from day one with fast growers, there is no need to cycle it. See cycling a planted tank


----------



## mtundu (May 8, 2007)

How about wild type guppies or Endler's? Hardy, colorful, and prolific -- sound like good starter fish to me. And if by compatible you mean that they or their babies might get eaten and become high-quality discus food, these might work. Furthermore, at least some people think that the wild type Poecilia species are really neat fish, so if some live so much the better.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

White Clouds would be a bad choice. Discus like hot, white clouds like cold. I would go with either fishless or heavily planted.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with Trena and tkos. With initial heavy planting, there is no need to burden critters with the job.


----------



## 29Bubbles (Oct 11, 2006)

I like to use apple snails myself. But, sometimes the white ones eat my plants  . Don't know why it's just the white ones - but it is for me anyway. 
They're good cyclers since they produce lots of waste.


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas guys!!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is a good article with step by step on how to cycle a tank using plants only(i.e., "silent cycle.")

http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_silent_cycling.php


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

If you put in mulm from another tank and plant heavily, I don't think cycling is an issue.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I usually cycle with lemon or bloodfin tetras. I hear danios are great.

I try to cycle with something that I will want to leave in the tank when it is complete. I suggest planting first and letting the plants grow for a good week or two; then add your fish. I get a medium-sized school in there of something (6-9 lemon tetras, for example), and then wait about another three weeks or so.

I've never had any problems using that method.


----------

